# Horn Activated Wiper Blades



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, luckily I'm trading in the LS for a 2LT on Thursday, as I just got it back for the thermostat and now I've got something weird going on.

When I press the horn, my wiper blades start moving and no horn sounds. My right signal also activates the wiper blades (and they go in time with it). 

Anyway, I'm taking it in tonight but maybe I can avoid it if anyone else knows how to fix it?

Ill upload a video shortly.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, that is just awesome. 

My first suspect is that there is something wrong with the BCM (Body Control Module).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I was going to say there's a wiring problem with the horn and right turn signal being in the same circuit.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's the video I took last night. So strange! 

http://youtu.be/IHD_wA3-uWk


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I apologize for laughing at your Cruze's malfunction. But that is a great video. 

I hope there is an easy fix.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

MD5335 said:


> I apologize for laughing at your Cruze's malfunction. But that is a great video.
> 
> I hope there is an easy fix.


Haha. I was joking last night like "if someone cuts me off, what am I going to do, wipe them away?"


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd think it's a pinched wire somewhere then a control module.

It is pretty funny though. The blinker its the best, almost like the heartbeat of Chevrolet.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I can see you now on Thursday as you enter your 2LT and press the Horn button just to be safe.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

LOL. That's pretty funny...sorry dude.

Gives us all something to look forwards to in 10 years when these computer-controlled cars start going haywire when all the insulation starts coming off wires.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh man i can't stop watching "they just like to hang out there"

We did a prank similiar to your Cruze. We wired the horn of my friends Honda Civic to his brake light switch thingy . And we watched him, as he drove away from his house with the horn on all the time. He had NO choice but to keep driving because we knew he would be late for work.

EHEM.

Yeah you've got a problem bro.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Oh man i can't stop watching "they just like to hang out there"
> 
> We did a prank similiar to your Cruze. We wired the horn of my friends Honda Civic to his brake light switch thingy . And we watched him, as he drove away from his house with the horn on all the time. He had NO choice but to keep driving because we knew he would be late for work.
> 
> ...


Hilarious. I just pictured people I would love to do that to hahaha.

But all these comments just made me chuckle. 

It turned out to be a ground that wasn't put back in properly after the thermostat. So strange, but luckily it's all fixed. 

And yes, I feel like ill honk the horn before I leave the dealership tomorrow hahaha


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad it was an easy fix. Although funny to watch, I'm sure it was extremely annoying to deal with.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

You should have seen if you had your settings so when you lock the doors twice the horn beeps. If that would run your wipers. If so I know a few people in the northeast who wouldn't mind that when it's snowing to keep the windshield cleaned off


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Surprised it was a ground.

Glad it was an easy fix though.


----------

